# HELP, Lost my Kindle Board, Kindle OWNER Thingy



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I played around with my profile and lost my KIndle Owner thing at the bottom and cannot find where to get it back.  I think I went over the alloted spaces for tghe siggy line by putting Happy For No Reason Cover.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

http://www.kboards.com/graphics/kindleboards-userbar-01.jpg

It is down there in your sig, Dori. I think you just need to put the image tags around it: [ img] at the beginning and [ /img] at the end -- removes the spaces.

L


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you so much,  forgot that part.  I found the tag by going to someone reply and right clicked and properties and copied the tag.  I know just enough html to be dangerous.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Now I just noticed I am Doyle instead of Madeline somebody.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Dori said:


> Now I just noticed I am Doyle instead of Madeline somebody.


You are moving up in the world! Jane Austen is next...

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Dori said:


> Now I just noticed I am Doyle instead of Madeline somebody.


Congrats, Dori, keep moving up the ladder!

Betsy


----------

